# Track bed with Bachmann EZ track



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Guys
Do I need track bed when using Bachmann EZ track, I am using woodland scenics risers and inclines and it seem to me that I wouldn't need riser if the ez track is on foam. 
What do you think, 2tall


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

2tall said:


> Hi Guys
> Do I need track bed when using Bachmann EZ track, I am using woodland scenics risers and inclines and it seem to me that I wouldn't need riser if the ez track is on foam.
> What do you think, 2tall


No you wont. But you can use ballast to cover up the road bed since the EZ track roadbed is not very realistic (never seen light grey ballast in the real train world lol). I will do the same with my power lock track since that's the only kind of track i have.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Light grey ballast (mixed with black etc..) is around in Texas. I really think the color of ballast depends on what part or region of the USA you are in.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

2tall said:


> Hi Guys
> Do I need track bed when using Bachmann EZ track, I am using woodland scenics risers and inclines and it seem to me that I wouldn't need riser if the ez track is on foam.
> What do you think, 2tall


No track bed


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

All these answers are correct. Choose the best set up that you think will suit your layout. If you dont care for being "prototypical", it just makes it THAT MUCH easier (because you're not stuck with a preset amount of things you need to have).


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The good about sectional track is the clickity clack like on old jointed rail.

Flextrack is like welded rail soundwise.

Bachmann's EZ track does come in a good variety of curve radius choices. You can cut off the lower connecter and connect flextrack to it, if you wanted to, but that means laying down a roadbed also...


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

jjb727 said:


> (never seen light grey ballast in the real train world lol)


Ballast colour varies by location, depending on the colour of the rock used. Some is lighter or darker than others. Some areas (C&NW) were even famous for having pink ballast due to the rosy-pinkish shade of granite rock.

Metallurgical slag was also a common type of ballast. Slag from steel mills is apparently a greyish colour. CN and CP used a lot of slag from the nickel processing operations around Sudbury, Ontario which was a dark rusty brownish-grey colour due to iron content in the slag.

Here you can see slag ballast at left and a couple of different colours of grey at right:


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Track bed*

Thanks for all the help.
2tall


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

cool! thanks for sharing


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Very nice photos CV; good info, too.


----------

